# كيف يمكن تحضير h2o2



## ابو ثابت84 (22 يونيو 2009)

بدي طريقة عملية لتحضير فوق اكسيد الهيدروجينh2o2 تكون سهلة ومن مواد متاحة بيسر اعملها في المختبر 
حيث ان الاستاذ طلب منا هاذا في الجامعة ومش عارف ادبر حالي


----------



## اسلام البدوي (23 يونيو 2009)

تصنع ماء الأكسجين بإحدى الطرق الآتية:-
1-عن طريق إذابة فوق أكسيد الباريوم فى الماء مع إمرار غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون فى درجة الصفر المئوى.
2- عن طريق التحليل الكهربى لمحلول h2so4 بتركيز 30% بإستخدام أقطاب من البلاتين والتيتانيوم وإستخام أغشية شبه منفذة بين الأقطاب.
3-عن طريق التحليل الكهربى لمحلول مركز من كبريتات البوتاسيوم مع كبريتات الامونيوم بنفس الطريقة السابقة.
4- عن طريق هدرجة بعض المواد العضوية مثل مركب الكينون والكينولين ثم إذابتها فى الماء ومن ثم إعادة إستخدامها وهى أفضل الطرق وأعلاها كفائة وأقلها تكلفة.
وهناك عدة طرق أخرى لكنها غير مجدية إقتصاديا.
معذرة ياأخى لأنى لم اذكر شرح هذه الطرق لضيق وقتى ولكنى مستعد لشرح أى طريقة تختارها تفصيليا.


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (24 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك كثير يا اخي اسلام البدوي 
ياريت ترفق الشرح الكامل عن هذه الطرق
اتحملني يا اخي


----------



## OMOUNIR (27 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك يا اخي اسلام 
اريد ان اعرف من فضلك... كيفية إنتاج h2o2 الانتاج الصناعي والتجاري؟​


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (29 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت تشرحلي هذه الطريقة
عن طريق هدرجة بعض المواد العضوية مثل مركب الكينون والكينولين ثم إذابتها فى الماء ومن ثم إعادة إستخدامها
بكون شاكرك كثييير


----------

